# Companies???



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm sure this question has been asked loads of times before, but I would like some advice on which companies are good for R32 GTR insurance please.

The best quote by far is Liv-Vic, but they will only cover 1991-on models???? I really dont know why???

I'm 41 yrs young, with loads of NCB and a clean licence.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

